# Oranges and roaches



## Dhaynes (Mar 4, 2013)

So I most typically feed my roaches oranges, though sometimes greens and other vegetables safe for my skink. 

But I always gave a variety of oranges, today I gave them blood oranges.(Usually navel.) Whenever I read "Give them oranges." it never explained WHICH, so I didn't think it mattered.

But onto their reaction, while half of them are greedily chewing on the orange's flesh, the other half seemed to be utterly disgusted by the fruit. (They're on the opposing side of the container, completely avoiding the item.) Is this something to worry about? Did I just poison my roaches?

They are Lateralis.


----------



## JadeWilliamson (Mar 4, 2013)

That's interesting.  I've never thought of it that way.  Excited to hear what people have to say!


----------



## 1Lord Of Ants1 (Mar 4, 2013)

Are you using chemical free oranges?


----------



## Dhaynes (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeah, of course. I get organic for all my pets (And the feeders.)


----------



## Pulk (Mar 4, 2013)

My B. giganteus didn't seem too excited about blood oranges either. But they did eat them.


----------



## The Snark (Mar 5, 2013)

Use caution. The oil in the peel is a powerful aromatic solvent that many animals find irritating when concentrated. If fact, so powerful, it is used to unplug grease filled drains. (It is also flammable.)


----------



## Dhaynes (Mar 5, 2013)

The Snark said:


> Use caution. The oil in the peel is a powerful aromatic solvent that many animals find irritating when concentrated. If fact, so powerful, it is used to unplug grease filled drains. (It is also flammable.)


By peel, I assume you mean the skin? I completely remove that, so it's literally just the juicy, inner flesh I give them.


----------



## iamthegame06 (Mar 8, 2013)

I just recently stopped feeding my dubias oranges..they don't seem to like it as opposed to feeding them other fruits and vegetables..and on top of that, it starts to stink after like 6 hours..compared to like an apple or something..


----------



## 1Lord Of Ants1 (Mar 8, 2013)

iamthegame06 said:


> I just recently stopped feeding my dubias oranges..they don't seem to like it as opposed to feeding them other fruits and vegetables..and on top of that, it starts to stink after like 6 hours..compared to like an apple or something..


You should always give them an amount which they can finish off in a couple hours to prevent mold.

My past dubia colony went mad for oranges. 

Citrus is also supposed to give them a breeding boost. While I wish there was some scientific proof to back this up, I do believe it's true. Whenever I would feed oranges, I would almost always find several mating pairs a day or two after, while anytime before there would only be the odd couple out and visible.


----------



## bugmankeith (Mar 19, 2013)

I feed my dubias every part of the orange and never had one die, they thrive when given oranges and love them.


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 19, 2013)

ooooh yeah, the doobs over here loved the oranges, don't know what's up with the neg stuff concerning that.  I kept a few after unloading the rest to a pet store.  It makes sense that they are a more tropical sps., that they would really like "any" decaying fruit, they love oranges.  They will eat lemons but not their fav ime.



1Lord Of Ants1 said:


> You should always give them an amount which they can finish off in a couple hours to prevent mold.
> 
> My past dubia colony went mad for oranges.
> 
> Citrus is also supposed to give them a breeding boost. While I wish there was some scientific proof to back this up, I do believe it's true. Whenever I would feed oranges, I would almost always find several mating pairs a day or two after, while anytime before there would only be the odd couple out and visible.


----------



## JavaJacketOC (Mar 21, 2013)

I took a break from feeding oranges to my Dubia for about 6 months and was mostly feeding veggies (carros, cucumber and whatever else was in season) but when I switched back they were not all that interested and had to basically not offer them any water source for a couple days before they would go for the oranges. I've offered several varities and haven't noticed any different response based on the variety. I've been giving them Cuties recently and they go to town on them.


----------



## Bugmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Cuties are what I give my dubias. They love them. Also roma tomatoes, yellow squash and zucchini. They won't eat strawberries. Haven't tried apples. Usually I just toss in a few chunks of whatever I'm eating to see if they like it. Trial and error! They also get a mixture of ground up Purina dog food, duck and sweet potato dog biscuits, and oatmeal. They love that too. 

I've only had one obvious death, and that was a male that escaped. I found him legs-up on my kitchen floor when I got home from work last night. Dunno what did him in, but I quarantined him from the other roaches and he was dead this morning. Coincidence, possibly. I have never sprayed for bugs in my house, so I don't know what he'd have got into.


----------



## bugmankeith (Mar 26, 2013)

Here's a list of everything I feed my dubia

Cat food (more specifically blue wilderness chicken flavor), oranges, apples, bananas, romaine lettuce, iguana fruit pellets, cooked beef, cooked turkey, apples, papaya, mango, white bread (must be moistened with water), fruit loops cereal (as a treat once a month), fresh spinach, rose leaves (no pesticides), rotting oak and birch bark/leaves, and baby food favorite is banana/orange medley, apples & chicken, and beef in gravy.


----------

